

Ask HN: Finance-oriented startup ideas? - backpack

Hi all.  I'm an engineer by day, MBA student by night.  I've been lurking on HN for a while, but was hoping to get some startup ideas for a business plant comp.  I'm not trying to build the next Renaissance Technologies, just something useful that combines finance and technology.  I'm no web hacker, but I'm comfortable writing code.
======
onan_barbarian
Something that combines finance and technology? It's about time that someone
tried to do something in these two areas...

Fortunately for you, I most of the people in this here 'finance' area tend to
be earnest, idealistic individuals, keen to share their ideas with anyone who
will listen.

